# Topics > Smart things > Smart luggage >  Ovis, smart suitcase, ForwardX Robotics, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - ForwardX Robotics

youtube.com/@ovis1698

facebook.com/OvisByForwardX

twitter.com/OvisByForwardX

instagram.com/ovisbyforwardx

"Ovis: 1st AI-Powered Suitcase Following by Side" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Ovis by FowardX, the world's first vision-powered side-follow suitcase

Published on May 29, 2018




> Ovis is the 1st vision-powered smart carry-on that is able to follow you BY SIDE autonomously & seamlessly. To offer a stress-free travel experience, Ovis is equipped with GPS location tracker, smart alarm, embedded weight sensor, TSA-approved digital lock & removable airline-compliant LiPo battery that doubles as a charging station.
> 
> Ovis by ForwardX is designed to enable a new class of business flyers to travel completely hassle-free.
> 
> An all-in-one suitcase that can follow you by side autonomously and seamlessly.  To offer a stress-free travel experience, Ovis includes features such as GPS location tracker, smart alarm, embedded weight sensor, TSA-approved digital lock and removable airline-compliant LiPo battery that doubles as a charging port of smart devices.

----------


## Airicist

Media reports of Ovis Suitcase during CES 2019

Published on May 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Introducing OVIS

Published on Sep 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

OVIS suitcase quick guide

Feb 28, 2020




> Ovis is the 1st vision-powered smart carry-on that is able to follow you BY SIDE autonomously & seamlessly. To offer a stress-free travel experience, Ovis is equipped with  smart alarm, TSA-approved digital lock & removable airline-compliant battery that doubles as a charging station. Ovis by ForwardX is designed to enable a new class of business flyers to travel completely hassle-free. An all-in-one suitcase that can follow you by side autonomously and seamlessly.

----------


## Airicist

The first AI-powered following robotic suitcase! OVIS at CES 2020!

Mar 26, 2020




> BeTerrific Live from CES 2020!
> 
> We take a look at OVIS, the first AI-powered follwing robotic suitcase, by ForwardX on the BeTerrific CES 2020 Live Show!

----------

